# Pasta tool



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

hey guys having trouble getting diensions for a pasta measuring tool i could put a rough guess on dimensions of the holes but would prefer to be acurate so if any body has attempted one of these







or knows where i might find dimensions i would be greatful, they look like a quick and easy project i could add to my inventory… thank you kindly


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen plastic ones like this at the dollar store.


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

hey guys i kept looking after posting to the forum and found what i was looking for…








thanks all…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice work Paul cool idea


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

I would have to agree with notottoman (although I am not Italian) just because you can have a 'tool' for almost everything doesn't mean you should have a 'tool' for everything… but just for the record that 'tool' seems oddly long imho.


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

yes length wise it looks very long but it is for the dimensions of the holes i want, and it is something i shall be making to fill up my kitchen gift set for xmas craft fairs, trying to give customers value for money with a large selection of products(even if they are things they dont need)...


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

no offence taken, i am on a very tight budget so just goin to use what ever timber i have left either beech or mapple, so far in the gift boxes might be coaster set, napkin rings, wooden spoon, honey dripper and pasta measure… i know a lot of random stuff there but all fun to make…


----------



## paulcoyne (Nov 9, 2009)

cheeres some great ideas there like the egg holder idea i forgot to add to my list toast tongs which i made a batch of 30 last week, i will put pictures of all these up soon..


----------



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

just for the record i agree with notottoman, again… (i am such a tag along)


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Mario, I've re-read everything you've written. You don't have an Italian accent…..


----------

